# Share your graft pics



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Have to love that yellow and black vehicle


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Taste good?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

This photo should be titled 'Tomorrow'


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Easy peasy!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

SRatcliff said:


> Taste good?


Yummm...Ohmmm


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

New truck, Michael?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope, just my old 2004 grafting hut. Just traded it for a 2015 new one...same color...plan on adding wings and a stinger.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

48 hour check of Wednesdays graft. One of three frames. Re-grafted the misses.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

SRatcliff -Excellent Job!


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, Lauri. You should post your "long queen cells". Those are crazy, haha. I've had them web between the cells before, but not just straight down!


----------

